# Toshiba Satellite p100 313 board



## infantri (28. Januar 2010)

Hi all.

Hab hier ein grösseres problem, und zwar habe ich hier ein kunden laptop der das teil selbst wegen nem lauten lüfter zerlegt hat.Nur seit dem springt das ding nicht mehr an.

Ich habs jetzt einmal komplett zerlegt, und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das da eine verbindungsbrücke (KABEL) fehlt.
Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob da eins dran war oder nicht.
Der Kunde sagte nur das er da kein kabel abgemacht hat.

Des weiteren sind auf dem board so kleine kuperfarbende pinne, die sich nach unten drücken lasse.
Ich weiss nur so garnicht wofür die gut sind.
Es sieht so aus als wenn diese pinne beim zusammen drücken einen stromkreis schlissen um irgend etwas zu aktivieren oder ähnliches.

Jetzt ist es nur so das der kunde einen davon abgebrochen hat und ich jetzt nicht weiss ob das der grund dafür sein kann, denn anspringen tut der laptop noch nur kommt kein pips und auch kein bild.

Wäre nett wenn da jemand eine idee hätte, ansonsten muss der kunde sich wohl einen neuen kaufen oder das teil gleich zu toshiba schicken.

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2010)

Das ist schwierig zu sagen. Kannst Du denn erahnen, ob evlt. irgendwelche Tasten, wenn das Notebook wieder zu wäre, genau diese Kupferstücke runterdrücken würden?

Aber wenn der schon Kupfer"schalter" abreißt, wer was, was der sonst noch gemacht hat... 

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja das hier weiter, is ne Ausbau-Anleitung: Taking apart Toshiba Satellite P105 or P100 notebook


ach ja: ist denn inzwischen ein funktionierender Lüfter angeschlossen?


----------



## infantri (29. Januar 2010)

Danke für die antwort. Der link hat mir schonmal gut geholfen, und ja der lüfter geht wieder der war einfach nur total verdreckt und nach dem der kunde da noch öl rein gekippt hat, hatte ich gut was zu putzen ^^.

Ich hab auch mal nachgeschaut ob sich diese kupfer feder zusammen drückt wenn ich den deckel schliesse, aber das gehäuse berührt die nicht.

Ich habs aber jetzt soweit geschafft das der rechner bootet, man erkennt es an der hdd lampe.Und wenn ich eine musik cd einlege dann spielt er sie auch ab man kann sie hören das heisst hoch fahren tut er schonmal wieder nur der bildschirm geht einfach nicht da kann ich machen was ich will.
Die steck verbindung vom tft zum mainboard sitzt auch richtig, aber da kommt nichts an, auch dann nicht wenn ich die kiste an einem normalen bildschirm anschliesse und über fn+f5 umschalte auf einen externen bildschirm. 
Irgendwas hat der da geschossen was nicht mehr reperabel ist.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2010)

zumindest nicht wirtschaftlich reparabel  Bei offiziellen Werkstätten würde ein Boardtausch mit vermutlich 250-300€ den Gebrauchtwert von ca. 250€ übersteigen. Außer man findet ne kleine Werkstatt mit nem fairen Angebot nach dem Motto "wenn nicht das ganze Board defekt ist, nehm ich 50€" oder so.

Kurios: sogar defekt bei ebay trotzdem noch 100-150€, da sind halt Bastler, die darauf hoffen, dass die den reparieren können oder zumindest - wenn nicht - Einzelteile verticken können...


----------



## lazy (29. Januar 2010)

Sind da irgendwo noch kleinteile drin, ich meine wenn der Kupferstab da abgebrochen ist fliegt er vielleicht noch irgendwo da im Notebook rum bzw hängt irgendwo am Board. Auch wenn du es ganz zerlegt hast kannst du nochmal mit einem Pinsel drüber gehen, nachschauen kostet nichts. 

Wie sieht das allgemein aus wenn du die Kontakte nochmal alle prüfst, evtl Kontaktspray drauf machst?


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kurios: sogar defekt bei ebay trotzdem noch 100-150€, da sind halt Bastler, die darauf hoffen, dass die den reparieren können oder zumindest - wenn nicht - Einzelteile verticken können...



Ist normal. Habe mein defekten Thinkpad auch noch gut verkauft.


----------

